# What do you Thinkra about Incra?



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

I wanted to start a blog on Incra, because wanted to know what you think. I am relatively new to the discovery. For a long time I was an anti-Incra snob. I saw the shiny gold colored aircraft aluminum and the huge price tag and stuck my nose up in the air. It seemed so extravagant and unnecessary.

But I found a used Wonderfence by Incra and made the plunge. I started looking into it and realized that I could not use it to its full potential without its backbone-the positioner. The whole Incra thing has snow-balled on me and now I am a full believer. I guess I have entered the Incra "cult."

I have a slightly older version of this system (with a brand new positioner):









I built a router table to use the fence with but it was hastily made and somewhat of a prototype. I used an old piece of formika countertop. There are some features I like: fully enclosed cabinet with dust collection, on/off switch on outside of cabinet, casters on base, etc.

My Router Table:









It was not long enough for the Incra positioner so I added a hinged shelf. This worked well because it allowed the positioner portion of the fence to fold down and save space when not in use:









My Router Table with the fence/shelf folded down:









I also had some thick clear plastic that I used to make a few different router plates. All in all the whole thing is alright but now that I have worked some of the bugs out and committed to the Incra system, I am ready to build the ultimate router table. This current table is not accurate enough. The fence is more accurate than the table top. It is not perfectly flat and the plate also sags. I am building the full size table: 32"x43" (no hinging shelf). The store-bought tables are usually 27×43 but my fence is 32" wide.

I also ordered the Incra Magna-Lock router table plate yesterday. I already have the miter gage channel.

*But this is what I want to know from you:*


Do you own Incra equipment or are you an Anti-Incra snob like I was?


Do you have some other commercial brand of router table equipment or something homemade?


What do you like/dislike about your system?


Did you build your own router table? How did you do it? What innovations have you added?


Any suggestions for my table?


If you haven't used Incra before, have you checked out their website or ordered a catalog?


Please share your experience with Incra products or other router table systems.

Jon3 Has shared his New Yankee style table with us recently. Check out his series HERE. Thanks, Jon3, I like it. I especially like your router lift. How do you like using it? Is it worth the dough? I have never tried one.

I have thought about using their table saw fence system or integrating that with the router table extension. But that is out of my budget for now. Also I figured that dedicated machinery is best if you have room. I don't have much room but for this it is worth it.

The table saw fence system: 
(This is a pretty sweet system but I don't have the room or the dough)









edp wrote a great article about the value of dedicated machinery and I agree with him. Check out his article HERE. Thanks edp. Besides, figure if I have to set up for an opperation on the router table, then use the table saw, and then go back to the router table… well, you get the point.

*P.S. I swear I don't work for Incra.* I just think their system has dramatically changed the way I do stuff. Everything is infinitely quicker, easier, and more accurate. I build jewelry boxes, so this is crucial.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Man that full ride TS/Router system is a beaut. I have a funky home-made table that has served me well for its intended purpose (small box work, edge-forming).



The visible table top rests on a 3/4 plywood "subfloor" 
I never use the miter slot, but if I ever redo the melamine top I would put it closer to the bit. I have to put new runners on the vertical positioning jig, as I have chewed into them over the years, but everything works as it stands. If I ever decided to do cabinet work involving dovetails I would probably get a Keller of a Leigh jig, but I don't do much fine woodworking on a larger scale and would likely to stick to the Kreg jig for the bathroom cabinets and shop tables I see in my future.


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

How close is the miter slot to the bit? What should it be?


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Good question. I think on a do-over I would position it about two inches to the left of the insert. Mostly I just reference to the fence with a sled of scrap behind the workpiece.


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

I have the Incra Universal Precision Positioning Jig. I've tried it a couple of times, but have not had consistent luck with it. I know it's just that I haven't mastered the "learning curve" yet and once I do, I think it is a great addition to my shop.


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

The incra is a great tool - the learning curve is not for the faint of heart though. I enjoyed using it once I figured out most of the bells and whistles. I don't use it much at all now though. To fussy and I don't have the patients for a lot of fussy. That said, if you do a lot of intricate joints and want a lot of variety this is a good way to go. I've quite a few friends who have boxes made with the incra and I have a side table that I enjoy a lot whose drawer I made with the incra.


----------



## Jon3 (Feb 28, 2007)

Hey Blake. Yeah, I really do like the lift. Of course, I'm coming from a PC698 where you unclamp and twist the little 1HP router up and down to adjust, so nearly anything seems worth it.

Although I bought a fairly high end lift, I do think a lift is worth it. What used to take me quite a long time, and a lot of hand adjustment and lots of trial pieces of scrapwood I feel comfortable doing on the first try.

And a 3HP router is a dream. There really is a huge difference in having a strong router in that table!

I like the Incra stuff. I don't look down on aluminum stuff. I've done some machine work, and I know you can get some crazy good tolerances with precision aluminum.


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

I was sort of like you Blake. Not so much a snob if you will. Just balked at the price. However, I've been reading here and researching miter gauges and have looked at the Incra as well as Kreg. I have a Kreg fence on my bandsaw and I'm very pleased with it.

I'm like Jon3 with regard to the precision you can get. Thanks for the post. This gives me more info to ruminate. Tom and David Pruett have both posted informative blogs/videos on the Incra and Kreg systems.

I'd be interested to hear more about any research you did before 'plunging'. Nice setup and post by the way.


----------



## mski (Jul 3, 2007)

I was a snob till I shopped for a quality dovetail jig
Never regreted getting the 25" LS Positioner.
I haven't found anything negative yet, ( at first the centering and depth of cut setup cuts annoyed me but now it's just routine, they make a centering gauge but Incra told me it wasn't as precice)
Woodpecker table, would have made my own but for about $50 more than materials to make my own already made and flat. Also Woodpecker aluminum insert with the interchangeable rings for different bits, really a good feature!
Working on the drawers, fuctional now so I can finish the rest with the setup.


Got the idea and plans/guide from http://members.toast.net/boatguy/routerstation.htm

First try on a cornerpost double dovetail. It takes a little getting used to the system but if you replay the video while doing it you will catch on. then after that youll get the idea.


I also bought the project book, it has alot of step by step instructions with pictures and drawings, helps alot getting used to the system, neat little boxes and small items to practice with without using alot of precious wood, but very nice projects.

Some of the projects use the wooden Incra hinge, I'm going to either get the hinge plans and drill guide or the Hingecrafter (on sale at Hartville Tools $59) the plans and drill guide are $12.95. at Woodpeckers.


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

I really like that Cabinet/Table!

So what do you use for centering work and depth of cut setup? I have not bought the centering jig yet. Should I?


----------



## mski (Jul 3, 2007)

Hi,
I just do how Incra says in the instructions , a piece of scrap to center then a piece for the depth, then I use that piece for a backing board to eliminate tearout.
I thought the centering jig would save some time/wood but contacted Incra through E-mail and they said they have them but said you get better results from doing the centering cut proceedure so I opted out.
I am going to call them because I was thinking of using one of those centering pins for a router to do it, it seems it would be more accurate than two cuts then eyeballing the center.
Do you have the master template library book and templates? They have the manuals on the Icra site.
I did forget to say that INCRA has the best product support I have ever come across, feel free to call or
E-mail them there great!! They even suggest you call because it is easier to answer questions about their products in person.
Mark


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

I use an Incra Mitre Express and Mitre 1000SE mitre gauge. I considered an incra router table fence but don't have the room in my shop for how far they stick out the back. The incra stuff is pretty sweet, for sure.


----------



## mski (Jul 3, 2007)

You can always make a fold down extention and remove the jig when not in use!


----------



## Chip (Mar 13, 2007)

I own the Jessem system which is also aluminum extrusions and I have been very happy with it but boy, that setup sure looks sweet.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Blake I've got the TS III table system with the router on the right. Like the last picture you posted in the blog.

I use it on the table saw and on the router table. I've never used it for dovetails though. I used it for finger joints when I made the hinges for my Joinery Challenge contest entry. using the Incra Hindge Crafter.

I love it. I even put an Incra tube on my sliding table so that I can use the ShopStop for cutting length. I put on a long tube and extension so I can get about 8' using the Incra tube on the sliding table.

I bought the first TS III that was shipped because i needed a custom size. 44" in depth with a 32" slider. I upgraded it to the LS when it was offered at a discount. So I've still got the older slider and I'm thinking about making another router table so that I can have two different bits in at the same time for Stile and Rail cutting. Then maybe I'll need another for the raised panel.

The only thing that causes a problem is when the jig is set up for the router, then you need to cut a board. So it's move the jig to make the saw cut and then reset it back to the router. I guess I'll need to get the second table saw up and running.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Like Chip, I'm in the Jessem camp.


----------



## saddlesore (Oct 17, 2007)

I have the Incra Ultra Lite and think it's great. Even if you don't use it for dovetails, it allows very precise adjustments, in tiny increments. Plus, it is a local company.


----------



## gbvinc (Aug 6, 2007)

I have the:

Incra Universal Precision Positioning Jig;
Incra Mitre Gauge; 
Incra 5000 Miter Sled with 36" to 64" telescoping cutoff fence;
and several of thier rulers.

Great stuff!


----------



## furnitologist (May 31, 2007)

Blake:

Earlier this week, my Incra mitre 300SE arrived….....I decided on it based off of mitre guage reviews done byTom, Wayne, and Dave here in jocks and notes back and forth. It just so happened that Highland had a deal going but I got in late and was back ordered….........NOW my problem: I hate entering new toys into a project, I know I'll loose focus, so it sitting in the box tempting me. I flipped the box around so I didn't see that red and gold label.

Oh the torture!!!!


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

You have just entered a new world. Be brave.


----------



## Nils (Oct 27, 2007)

Has anyone used the cheap Incra positioner (they call it the Universal Precision Positioning Jig) that Rockler sells? It seems like if you're not doing production work, and don't mind spending a little more time making changeovers than you do with the LS, it's a great deal at $100 for the positioner and a fence.

Gbvinc, is this the one you have?


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

Nils I have the Incra Universal Precision Positioning Jig it came with a package containing a router table and insert from Rockler for $150 if memory serves me correctly. There's a learning curve but they supply a helpful DVD with it.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

I've been a anti-Incra snob; I admitt it. Never tried their stuff. But that is probably not a good thing.

I used to be a anit-Windows snob. Stuck with MSDOS 3.0 on one machine for years. Had a boat load of cool software. Waited until Windows 98 to put it on my machine. Probably waited about 2 years too long.

Incra has some facinating looking gadgets. For small fine precision joints it looks like the way to go. Still looking for the good deal on craigslist …


----------



## gbvinc (Aug 6, 2007)

Nils, I have been using the 'cheap' Incra positioner for a couple of years now. Love it. Probably should upgrade to one of the shiny ones, but so far it is doing what I need it to do.


----------



## alindobra (Oct 3, 2007)

Blake,

I'm not so much an anti-Incra snob as I am an anti-machine dovetails snob. I do have the Incra 1000SE mitre fence and I love it. I use it both on my table saw and router table. I have a Freud router fence but I do not like it so much despite the fact that it has very fine adjustments. I find that a piece of wood or a wood fence works better as a fence. The incra fence you have ( as is the case for most metal fences) cannot provide a zero clearance cut. I find this to be very usefull. Also, to cut the tenon part of the dovetail silded, I need a tall (6" at least) fence. Most metal fences are not tall enough (Including mine).

The reason (besides cost) that I am not at all tempted by the Incra fence is that it encourages machine joinery vs. hand joinery. Using a machine in the name of saving time is fine but, judging by a demo I saw at Woodcraft, using the Incra fence is not exactly fast. Some 1 1/2 years ago I learned how to cut dovetails by hand and I never looked back. Now, if you look at the cradle I made for my baby girl (http://lumberjocks.com/projects/2887), you would realize how limited the Incra fence is. I cut dovetails at an angle, in 5/16" material, on lage pieces (more than 3ft) of large width (18"). Cutting the dovetail by hand just took longer but was not harder than cutting them on a box. The main reason though is that machine cut dovetails look artificial. I literally place the dovetails by eye (no mesuring). This not only speeds up the process but they look good. Now if you add the fact that the saw and chisel make no noise and need no dust collection system, I think I'm better off without the Incra router fence.

In terms of my router table (and what you should do for the new table you are planning to build) here are it's features (I'll post a picture when I get home):

1. The top is made out of two glued pieces of laminated MDF (laminated on both sides). It is very flat and stable. A sheet of laminated MDF is about 35$ at Lowes (or is it Home Depot). I made all kinds of jigs from a single sheet (still have some left).
2. The router plate is a Rousseau plate. It does not flex and it commes with lots of useful things (line a starter pin). I can take out the router with the plate installed and use it as a plunge or fixed router (when I cut sliding dovetails for example on large boards).
3. The fence as I mentioned is Freud. I installed two T-tracks that allow me to put a piece of wood or a wooden fence that fits by bandsaw. Since I can link the dust collector either to the Freud fence or the router encasing, unless I cut molding or rabbets I use a wooden fence.
4. I purchased a variable speed 3 1/4HP router (Hitachi M12-V2) and I installed the Raizer system. I trully reccommend the Raizer (gets the job done very well and it is the cheapest).
5. I installed a miter track about 2" below the router plate (about 6" from the router bit. I do use it together with the Incra 1000SE when I cut dado channels on small pieces.
6. I have a mobile base installed (very useful in a small shop).

Good luck with the new router table,
Alin


----------



## Bigd85743 (Jan 28, 2007)

I can't comment on their fences but my incra miter gauge is right everytime all the time!!


----------



## Bravesfan (Nov 17, 2007)

Not too long ago I purchased the Miter Express as I hadn't had any luck making a crosscut sled that I liked. As luck would have it my cheap tablesaw had undersized miter slots and my $300 Red and gold toy was useless. Well we all know how to solve that problem. It works perfectly on my new Ridgid contractor saw. I guess I was really just waiting to buy a new tablesaw. Anyway, so far I have been pleased with both the Miter Express and the saw. The combo has given me a big boost in accuracy and confidence. As space and money allows I'm sure there will be more red and gold in my future.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

I have never seem their fence systems, but hopefully they will be at the woodworking show in Dallas this weekend. I'd like to check them out.

I have their 3000SE miter gauge which I love. The 1/2 degree resolution is great.

Gary


----------



## Hawgnutz (Mar 29, 2007)

I, too, took the Incra plunge last year. I had an order for triangle frames and my stock miter gauge just did not measure up…LOL pun intended. I ordered an Incra 1000 SE and then ordered their rules. I got the set that does corners, as well as lays out a line parellell to an edge. (A nice feature to lay out resaw lines on stock.) I have always wanted to get the router fence, so I used my profits from a job to order one from Rockler when they had it on sale. I have not used it yet. Too many "home" projects taking my time…LOL

Incra makes very precise measuring and fence products that look o provide years of service. I would be lost, sometimes, without that rule set!

God Bless,
Hawg


----------



## Hawgnutz (Mar 29, 2007)

I, too, took the Incra plunge last year. I had an order for triangle frames and my stock miter gauge just did not measure up…LOL pun intended. I ordered an Incra 1000 SE and then ordered their rules. I got the set that does corners, as well as lays out a line parellell to an edge. (A nice feature to lay out resaw lines on stock.) I have always wanted to get the router fence, so I used my profits from a job to order one from Rockler when they had it on sale. I have not used it yet. Too many "home" projects taking my time…LOL

Incra makes very precise measuring and fence products that look to provide years of service. I would be lost, sometimes, without that rule set!

God Bless,
Hawg


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

Sounds good Hawgnutz.


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

Sounds good Hawgnutz.


----------



## Nils (Oct 27, 2007)

Santa has my wishlist for the Incra Universal Precision Positioning Jig from Rockler, so we'll see if the big red guy comes through. I also just got a Miter 1000SE but I've only made one cut since I started making pens for all the Christmas presents.

To GaryK, make sure to take your checkbook to the show - once you see the LS system in action, you're going to buy one. I'm lucky in that regard - my little table saw isn't even supported by their system - phew!


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

It's O K


----------



## Incra_Mental (Dec 30, 2009)

I just purchased the LS 25 positioner along with the right angle attachment. I am in the process of building a new Router Table which will be the last one I ever build (I hope). I glued 2 sheets of 3/4" melamine, 32×48 and clamped it with straight edges or 5 days. Then I laminated it with a satin formica. Then I started the cabinet which will have 4 drawers, 1 for bits, 3 for accessories. It has a sealed compartment for the router (vented) which has a dust collection port at the bottom as well as one at the fence (optional) and a misc compartment beneath that. I put wheels that don't lock for now just so I can move this monster around but will put locking wheels eventually. I look forward to the intricate dovetails and more.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

I think the Incra is a good choice.


----------



## lcurrent (Dec 15, 2007)

I got my daughter an incra on Amazon about 200 bucks she is making boxes double double box and
dovetails I cant imagine trying that by hand


----------



## Incra_Mental (Dec 30, 2009)

Incra is the absolute best! If I could afford it, I'd own everything they make. I would have used their lift but it is $100 more than the JessEm and is virtually the same thing. I'm still waiting for the lift. Here's a few pics of what I have so far…

http://decorativedimensions.com/Router_Table/rtable.html


----------



## russv (Sep 21, 2009)

i've been using incra for 10 years now. i bought it for the router table originally. to me it's the best way to do dovetails (except handcut). i then converted to the tablesaw setup and is set up for both. see my projects to see my setup.

the micro adjuster is awsome for fine adjusting a grove cut or dado cut on the router or TS.

russv


----------



## ondablade (Aug 23, 2009)

I can't add a lot from experience in use, but i've committed big to Incra based on the universally excellent feedback over many years in test reviews - it wasn't really an option to get to see it in the flesh here in ireland before buying.

You see it coming up in subtle ways too - in mag articles about people's work where there's often that flash of red and gold in the background. Usually an elderly earlier model, so it's definitely not product placement.

Having come into quite a decent tax refund i set out to upgrade my shop with separate Hammer machines. (panel saw, shaper and planer thicknesser)

The technical feature that sold me was the incremental positioning capability their systems have using the lead screw/rack system - the ability to go straight to a measurement on a saw repeatably without messing around bumping and nudging stuff like you do on typical fences etc. is such a step forward in my view. It's icing on the cake to take that capability and to use it to accurately pitch joints etc in the joinery system.

I bough a long stroke TS LS system for the panel saw (got a discount for not taking the stock rip fence), and then taking advantage of the discounts they have been running and after being very impressed at the quality of the TS LS a router table and a 25in Joinery System as the basis for a router table, plus a Mitre 1000 SE for the saw and the router table. Not sure if it's strong enough to use on the spindle moulder. I also got their router table cabinet chassis and wheel set.

As a manufacturing engineer i'm happy to say that i don't know how they do it at the price. I'm still setting up the shop, so i can't comment on the stuff in use.

Customer service (efficiency, expertise and friendliness) have also been absolutely remarkable, and more to the point genuine. Mark is such a decent guy, and went so far out of his way to figure out a way to get the stuff to me at reasonable cost.

My experience buying in the US has been generally excellent, but they really were right up there with the likes of Lee Valley who run a really tight operation too - and way ahead based on my experience of another well known name company that cost me a month's delay.

The only negative i can come up with is that it's fairly clear that there' quite a few out there on the trad wing of woodworking that look down their noses at it. Possibly because it doesn't rust… Not to mention that it's not the way your grandfather did it.  Joke - but I do think actually there's plenty out there put off by their perceptions (it's got quite a blingy look) that don't get as far as looking at it properly.

Which isn't quite fair, because while i've no interest in the sort of showy work it's capable of it's clear that it has its own learning curve and is far from being point and click woodworking.

ian


----------



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

I have the Incra 5000 crosscut sled. If you need to cut really precise lengths, and absolutely dead on square ends this accessory does the job.



I have also recently purchased Incra's new V120 miter gauge. I haven't had a chance to use it yet but it will obviously cut very accurate miters.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

That full toot Incra setup is mighty nice. Not particularly adaptable to my BT, but that's my problem…

I have a V27 miter gauge I got on sale for the router table. It's pretty nice for a low $$ miter gauge. Could be better. But then again, for Incra, this one is pretty low end too…


----------



## Ger21 (Oct 29, 2009)

I've used an Ultra for my router table fence for the last 12 years or so, and it's predecessor before that. Also have two Incra gauges laying around, that get used daily. One day I'll build a drill press fence with an original Incra jig.


----------



## Tauras (Dec 27, 2009)

I own the following:
Incra Miter EXPRESS (1000SE miter gauge with cross-cut sled)
T-rulers, bend-rulers, marking rulers
Miter sliders
Hold downs

Love them all, very satisfied. Been using them for about 2-years. Well made and accurate.

I'm looking into their TS-LS table saw fence. Most reviews have been positive. Only downside I see is the extra space needed for the positioner clearance.


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

I have two incra fences, none of them set up yet. I want to set up my LS positioner on a nice big router table. I love the acuracy these fences have plus the fact you can cut the double doubles. I want to try an get rid of my ultra and add a vac system to my LS the one you got on your table i never saw before i'm going to check again on the incra site. If i can't find a one like yours I'll just get the wonder fence, I also want to either get a lift or a plate from either incra or jessem.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

After going thru a Woodline Dt'er a PC4212 and an Incra Original (all of which worked) I bought a LS-25 with the Wonder Fence. Pricey yes, usefulness…outstanding. Great accurate piece of equipment. Once you go theu the learning curve it's much better than the others.
I also have other items by Incra and found them to be all they are advertised.
Bottom line,I think Incra products are well worth the money.(no I don't work for Incra)


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

HMMMMMMMM? Looks like Incra is doin' a pretty darned good job.
I love my 1000SE.
Bill


----------



## rbterhune (Jul 31, 2009)

I have the Miter Express and 1000SE miter gauge…both are great!


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

I have the 1000HD Miter and have been using it to cut stretcher tenons and the leg's dovetails for my workbench build. The 31" x2"x4" Ash legs and 27 1/2" x4" x4" stretchers proved to be a bit MUCH for the Incra IMO. I kept getting flexure in the miter(using the included and featured stop) when trying to push these pieces through the TS. This resulted in variations of ~1/32" (from square) and sometimes more. I know these pieces are rather heavy, but thought the miter would be stiff enough do these 90 degree cuts properly. I even cleaned the TS surface for easier sliding but the drag was still enough to flex the miter. FYI, the miter slider slot adjustments were tight/snug.

I kept blaming myself for lack of technique and made serious attempts to eliminate this flexure but found the experience frustrating. I am an admittedly new comer with limited experience with this miter.

QUESTION:
Am I just overloading the 1000HD miter or what?

*Smaller pieces come out very accurate.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I have one of the 1st generation table saw fences. It's a solid fence
and it's repeatability is really useful at times. The scales fade in the
sunlight.

The main drawback is the amount of room you need for the 'T'
part of the fence, or a hole in your shop wall.


----------



## live4ever (Feb 27, 2010)

Mike - where do you think the flexure is occurring? Do you have the arm extended for those cuts? If the arm is out all the way there might be a little bit of give at the bolt holding it in place. A rigid auxiliary fence attaching on both sides of the "skinny" arm might help.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Yes, the arm was extended and can been seen at the length I used it here. This was very near the limits of the stock 1000HD extension of 31".

I know Incra sells longer fence segments but I'm not sure I am ready for that added cost just yet. Do you really think, say the 36" fence, would be THAT much stiffer than what I currently have?


----------



## live4ever (Feb 27, 2010)

I don't think you need to buy anything.

Just attach a hardwood auxiliary fence (the miter gauge probably came with a few extra oval nuts and hex socket bolts to do so). As long as the hardwood fence spans the extension, it should add the needed rigidity.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

I'll look into that. Thanks.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

I have the Incra 1000 miter gauge and love it. Cut the best 45's for picture frames I have ever seen. I look fwd to buying more of there tools.


----------



## Dcase (Jul 7, 2010)

I have never looked at them much and I doubt I would ever get any Incra jigs… I enjoy making my own jigs as well as turning what I have. Might sound strange but I do enjoy having to adjust my miter gage and fence. I also like doing a lot of hand tool work.. So to spend a lot on a incra system would just be silly for me personally.

They look neat though


----------



## swayze (Dec 11, 2009)

Last summer I took the plunge and bought the TS LS system with the router set-up in the TS wing. Also got the jointery super system. The tablesaw component is all I have time to use to date but it is amazing. The most common thing that amazes me is the zeroing the fence to the blade - takes seconds. So if your changing blades, ie dado or thin kerf it takes seconds to zero the blade. If you want to use a stop block attached to your fence or use a sacrificial fence face - it takes seconds to adjust. Want to zero your fence at your first dado - easy. I love it and can only imagine how sweet the router portion will be. I also got mine in metric - no more damn fractions!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stevecabinum (Sep 26, 2010)

I've got an LS system with the WF and LOVE it. Alin - You can make easy ZC fences and the extrusions make them easy to replace when necessary. I had an (really) old B&D table that I never did figure out, and just made jigs and temporary tables when I needed one. This has completely changed the way I use a router! I no longer dread having to revisit a measurement as it's repeatability easily compensates for my (occasional - ha!) oversights. I'm sure you're going to enjoy the new addition.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

Every time I see this topic I think of Incra as being a sweet little Swedish girl.


----------



## timtimc (Sep 2, 2011)

Has anyone got the incra plans book? Was wondering if it was worth it?


----------



## usnret (Jul 14, 2011)

I have the Incra projects book and it is OK. It gives you some really good ideas and the plans are pretty easy to follow in my opinion. I havent built anything out of it, but I have used ideas from it.


----------



## Billp (Nov 25, 2006)

I have the 1000HD Miter Gage,LS positioner,jeesem rourter lift and a bunch of Incra rules. i didn't like parting with the money at the point of purchase, but man do I enjoy using this stuff.


----------



## wingate_52 (May 14, 2011)

I bought the original grey plastic gauge, but have never used it. I then bought an Incra Ultra and waited a few years before building 2 router tables with a Jessem routalift. The Ultra is excellent. I have made dozens of both small and really large 4' x 3' x 2' boxes with finger joints. I bought the books and the hinge jig, still not used that. I have 3 of the Rules and they are great. the bend rule just does not slip, the T-rule is great and the 12" straight one can bend around curves. I would love a 1000hd mitre gauge, but dont have anything it would fit, I would have to make up a couple of mitre slides to fit my equipment. Over here in the U.K., Incra stuff is hard to get hold of and is VERY expensive. I really rate the fence on the router, once set up you can just rout with certainty, esp if making multiple items.


----------



## Guss (Sep 19, 2011)

I have a router table fence and a table saw fence and a miter gauge along with numerous other tools that they sell. I don't think i would ever go back no that i have one. with the way i have the router table fence set up I never have to measure. the incra fence on the table saw is a dream my only complaint is that there isn't enough capacity sometimes but other than that move the fence setting to 4 inches make a cut move it to 8 make a cut its that easy. same with there miters square it to the blade and your set to make any angle cut you want


----------



## MJCD (Nov 28, 2011)

The Table Saw (TS) system is rock-solid, deadly accurate, repeatable. This remains the most accurate tooling in my shop. Yes, it is very expensive - I think of the Pella Windows line "Quality is expensive once"; but it is expensive.

I'm moving away from the Table Saw/Router Table combo - I do enough woodworking to have grown tired of resetting the Fence for the two applications. I have the Wonder Fence - another Incra innovation - installing and dismantling Wonder Fence, repositioning the Positioner, and attaching/dismantling the dust collection became in-efficient. The Incra systems do take-up a lot of real estate (the grey footprint), due to the Positioner travel.

Blake - I see the lock-downs on your setup - are these Incra-sourced? I have concerns that the LS17 will flex, relative to the rock-solid TS I have now.

Thanks Mike


----------



## live4ever (Feb 27, 2010)

Mike - I know your question wasn't directed at me but I have both the LS17 on a table and the TS-LS-32 on my saw. The LS17 full extended has the same amount of flex when it's pushed/tugged/wiggled as my TS-LS locked down - about 0.0005-0.001".


----------



## mbs (May 8, 2010)

I bought this one used and I like it a lot. I only have a couple of complaints aints. The dust collection port is a bit small. The woodpecker router base was a bit twisted and I had to screw around with it before it was flat.

The pic isn't that good. Sorry


----------



## PRGDesigns (Jan 25, 2012)

I own a lot of Incra equipment, mostly purchased from Woodpecker's at The Woodworking Shows when they used to rep for them more than they do now. Fortunately, I have actually been to the Incra location. It is in an industrial park in Carrollton, TX. They don't do walk in traffic but if you live close enough you can pick up your order and if you schmooze with the receptionist someone will take you on a tour. I was amazed at how small, but efficient, their operations really are. After seeing their products repped all over the USA at various Woodworking Shows, I just expected their operations to be a lot more significant. I feel really fortunate to be able to pick up my Incra tools, parts, and accessories locally.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

*Blake*, I'm just getting into the whole Incra thing. Three or four months ago I bought a real nice Incra miter gauge and I love it. About a month ago I bought a "U build it" starting jig kit but haven't done anything with it yet other than studying and thinking about ways to build a complete jig system. I have also tentatively made up my mind to install a positioning system on my Powermatic PM2000 saw and also build a super nice router table with a positioning system on it. I have also been going to the Incra site off and on and studying their whole system and other concepts. I have a machine shop and figure I can make modifications to everything and add some ideas of my own.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com/


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

I have 2 Incra V120 miter gauges. I leave one on my table saw and one on my router table. They're the only Incra items I own, but I am impressed with them. I've only used the 90 and 45 degree detents thus far, but they've been spot on. The price on Amazon wasn't that bad either.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Not an Incra "cultnick" but I could be. Needed a good miter gauge, studied all the options, finall just stuck a finger to the miter gauge page, and landed on the Incra 1000SE. Couldn't be happier with accuracy and repeatability it offers.
Bill


----------



## RogerBean (Apr 25, 2010)

Blake,

A favorite topic of mine. Hard to add much to what's been said already, but I've become a confirmed incra user. LS positioner and WonderFence on my router cabinet with a PRL-V2 lift. LS positioner and HD-1000 miter gage on my Unisaw, an Incra track on my drill press table and another on my 12" radial arm saw. Also use their rules all the time.

It all started off innocently enough, but grew and expanded as I came to rely on the precision and repeatability more and more. At the same time I've become accustomed to working to closer and closer tolerances on all my boxes, so the two certainly go together. Sure, you can do wonderful work without Incra, but I, for one, would hate to go back. For years, I carried a tape measure, now I carry a dial caliper.
Roger


----------



## Zepluros (Jan 20, 2013)

I love the accuracy of the Incra Miter gauges so I bought the positioning jig to use with my router table. My main use is the cut dadoes for the bottom in the sides of hand cut dovetail boxes. But alas, The jig interferes with raising the lift into a piece of wood. I was using the lift with the work on the opposite side of the lift mechanism but had to turn the lift system 180 degrees to keep the jig off the lift mechanism and now the bit is too close to the lift wheel to engage the lift with a piece of wood over the bit. I'm going to try milling the central slot of the jig closer to the fence so the handle can fit through the jig into the wheel. Since each turn is 1/16" I won't need to be able to see the dial to run it. I hope this works or it's on to the bandsaw with it, if it's not too wide for that.


----------



## Fired_Yo_Momma (Jul 14, 2014)

I recently got hooked by Incra by watching the videos on the super system fence and was amazed on the engineering precision craftsmanship they put into there products. I recently fell back in love with woodworking since the old days when I took wood shop in high school then I got kicked out but thats another story. Anyways I just picked up a Incra router table with the caster wheels on CL for 240 and it looks spanking new. So since I purchased by table I had to get the Incra Lift and Rockler had one on sale for 300 bucks, not bad but unforutaintly it was only made for the Rockler brand tables. I guess they figured since you would but this awesome lift you would buy there own brand name table. Anyways I just purchased a the router lift directly from Incra and I googled Incra coupons and I got a coupon code for 20.00 off the price of the Incra Master Lift II and it came out 5 bucks cheaper than Amazon because I did not have to pay uncle sam. Why I don't know but I am not complaining, hope I am not getting Incra in trouble. Anyways I had to pay for shipping but the coupon paid for that. I just bought Porter Cable 3 1/4 HP router motor from Woodcraft for 260 (awesome deal). My next purchase will be the Incra Super Fence, but that is like 450 and my wallet is burning right now.


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

My favorite tool in the shop. I do use the Woodpecker PRLV2 Lift with it. See my projects for more details.


----------



## zackm032488 (Sep 2, 2014)

I love all of my Incra gear. I started with the Table Saw Fence system. Then I built a router table into the left wing and added the joinery package. A few months back I picked up the Incra version of the Mast-R-Lift-II, which is obviously just a re-branded Jessem lift, but I love that too. I plan on getting one of the miter gauges in the near future.


----------



## Woodbum (Jan 3, 2010)

I have an old Twin Linear router fence system, a TSIII table saw fence with a Wonderfence, an IBox, a Drill Press fence, a 1000SE Miter Gauge and a bunch of other misc items, and my opinion is that they are a first class company with great products. The repeatability and accuracy of their products will make you a better woodworker. I know because Incra stuff has helped me take my work to a new level. Woodpeckers stuff is also a favorite of mine too, I have 2 of their PRLV2 lifts and several of their One Time Tools. Combine the two companies' gear and you have a first class setup. Two thumbs up from me!


----------



## Zepluros (Jan 20, 2013)

I bought the Incra Universal Precision Positioning Jig and the Incra Square Rulers and had to modify both. I only wish I could afford some of their more expensive equipment. This is a rich man's tool company.


----------



## sawdustjunkie (Sep 12, 2013)

I have had my Incra system for 3 years now and can say I am only capable of using 10% of what this thing can do.
I have not tried dove tails on it, because I have a dovetail jig that actually works and is easy to use.
I think this system is very advanced for the weekend woodworker, but I rather have it all than need it and not have it.
In short, the system is fantastic!!


----------



## retfr8flyr (Oct 30, 2013)

I am also an Incra lover. I have their TS/LS and router table mounted on my Jet Xacta saw.


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

> I am also an Incra lover. I have their TS/LS and router table mounted on my Jet Xacta saw.
> 
> - retfr8flyr


Beautiful set up. Once I have the space in my new shop, your set up will be on my short list.


----------



## retfr8flyr (Oct 30, 2013)

> I am also an Incra lover. I have their TS/LS and router table mounted on my Jet Xacta saw.
> 
> - retfr8flyr
> 
> ...


Thanks, I am very happy with the way things turned out. I have limited space and this setup gives me everything I need in a fairly small space. I have it setup to flip the fence around so it's just like having a separate router table. Here is a shot in router mode.


----------



## Shadowrider (Feb 2, 2015)

Just bought the full meal deal combo pack for my Unisaw. The router plate they sent wouldn't level up enough to be usable. I messed with it for a good two hours trying to get set to where it would be usable. No dice, so I put it on my granite counter top and it had a noticeable rockiness to it so I then broke out the feeler gages. I could get .022" to pass under one corner. No wonder!

I called them up and talked to Mark Mueller and he had another sent out basically no questions asked. I got it in a couple of days and did the same. No rock on the counter so I didn't even bother to try a feeler gage. Took it straight to the router table and had it leveled with the surface in about 3 minutes using a dial indicator.

After looking and looking and looking for a US made table saw to buy new, only to strike out, Incra is like a breath of fresh air. Made in the USA and kick butt customer service to boot.

Oh and yes, I used my dial indicator on that fence too. It moves in .001" increments exactly like they claim and repeats even after moving the whole thing and re-clamping too. I will be buying their lift at some point, their Clean Sweep (this weekend) and a bunch of their marking rules. Probably pick up the Mitre Express too. I'm a complete Incra fanboy convert.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

I have the Box Joint jig and love it.

My next upgrade will be the LS fence for my router table.


----------



## zackm032488 (Sep 2, 2014)

> I have one of the 1st generation table saw fences. It s a solid fence
> and it s repeatability is really useful at times. The scales fade in the
> sunlight.
> 
> ...


I set mine up right next to a window, the T part just sticks right out.


----------



## ElChe (Sep 28, 2014)

I use the incra miter gauge 3000 SE and my only gripe is that the white discs used to tighten the miter slot slop tend to wear a bit fast and a few of the discs are a pain to adjust or replace because the Allen set screw is hidden. Other than that it is pretty dead on accurate. I previously owned thesaw fence system and it was awesome but replaced it with biesemeyer due to space constraints in my new shop.


----------

